# auger won't stop spinning



## Dianne Parker (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi everyone I have a Poulin Pro snow blower and replaced the Impeller belt now the augers won't stop turning when I release the auger lever.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

It is probably that the auger adjustment was set to account for some stretching in the old belt. When you replaced the belt the adjustment was then needed to account for the now-shorter belt. Look in the manual to see how to adjust the auger setting. Or post the model and serial number at least, maybe some photos, and others can help. I'm not familiar with Poulin snow blowers.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

might have to pull the belt cover and check things out. might have broke a return spring on the belt tension or maybe the tensioner is sticking.


----------



## Russell (Dec 14, 2017)

Don't know how Poulan is setup, but your auger lever probably uses a cable that goes down to activate the auger. 

Follow the cable down and you should find an adjuster portion with a couple of lock nuts. Loosening the locknuts and then turning the adjuster allows you to adjust the freeplay in the cable. You need to put a little more freeplay in the cable. This will allow the auger to disengage.

Find the correct spot and then tighten the locknuts back up.

If you don't have an adjustment on the cable here is a video showing the second method to adjust the idler pulley.
Check his you tube channel for lots of other videos. He probably has one on how to do the cable adjustment.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

One thing that can cause the problem, if you have them. In the picture above, there are 2 bolts or pins next to the engine pulley. When the belt is under tension the belt should have like 1/4" clearance. if it is too great the belt will slap back and forth and keep engaging it's self.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You could have too narrow a belt and now sits lower in the pulley and is grabbing.

Did you use the original belt or a clone? Look up the original size and measure the belt you put on, sometimes these belts are not accurate. The belt you put on may be smaller thus it's grabbing.

It's this a mower blower belt or an automotive belt? The angle of the sides are cut differently.


----------

